# 120 gallon



## frogman5

starting a thread on my new 120 gallon should get some pics up tonight of the tank and the stand no water tho


----------



## NatBarry

Cool, what fish are you planning to put in there?


----------



## frogman5

2 bichirs one being a senegal and 2 oscars and maybe another fish havent decided yet tho


----------



## Gourami Swami

Sounds like a nice tank just make sure the oscars are a bit bigger than the bichirs and th bichirs are roughly the same size.


----------



## frogman5

yeh they will be


----------



## frogman5

alright finally got water in it...substate is coming tomorow...and the filters should be here on tuesday two aquaclear 500 only 33.99 each if you want the link just ask...as for fish should come in about 2 weeks maybe less































yeh not the best photos in the world was in a hurry


----------



## lohachata

could you send me the link for the aquaclears..

thanks


----------



## frogman5

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3610&prodid=6173&catid=113

theres the link

cant beat that deal for more info there is a big thread on monsterfishkeepers about it


----------



## SBDTHUR

Nice tank!


----------



## Asully70

Wow what a deal on the aquaclear. I bought my 200 for like 34 or something like that.


----------



## frogman5

thanks sbd

yeh it was a great deal


----------



## frogman5

more pics with recently added sand


----------



## Guest

Looking good, but hurry up!  What kind of sand are you using, frog?


----------



## frogman5

im using play sand a little low on the cash so just went with wat i could get for free...its quickrete play sand and seems to be a little different than most play sand it doesnt get nearly stirred up when i move it around just stays at the bottom


----------



## Georgia Peach

Cant wait to see the finished tank..


----------



## frogman5

yeh should come soon well i changed the stock a little bit

1 black ghost knife
1 senegal bichir
5 small clown loaches
1 oscar
and maybe another fish not sure


----------



## frogman5

well dont have pic's yet but came home with some fish today
1 oscar nice color
1 severum wanted to get another but low on money
1 green terror (ill so how that goes if he gets to aggressive ill take him back he has beautiful colors couldnt resist
and for the 29 gallon clown loach grow out
2 oddball clown loaches both just nearly an inch smallest ive ever seen


----------



## frogman5

here are the updates

first my new clowns in the 29



























120 gallon


----------



## frogman5

not very good photos i apologize still trying to figure out the whole camera thing


----------



## frogman5

updates everyone survived...although i am a bit worried about my clowns in the 29 gallon one shoved himself into the filter intake tube (fixed that after i found him) but somehow he is still alive as for my other one he is very stressed since he didnt have his buddy all night but ill see how it goes


----------



## Gump

Looking good frog. Clowns+oscars=badness. Also i would get a sene bichir that has some good size on him since the oscars will out grow him very fast.


----------



## frogman5

yeh he is already around 7 inches i would say...ill make sure that if the oscar messes with him ill take him out...yeh pretty pissed tho one of my oddball clowns in the 29 gallo died today no idea wat from the other one is doing really good


----------



## frogman5

wow completely forgot about this thread will get some updates as soon as possible heres my stock im excluding the oscar and jack dempsey because there dumb

1x endichleri bichir
1x senegal bichir
1x florida spotted gar

coming soon
3x datnoids
1x ornate bichir


----------

